# Change of Use for lock-up from commercial to private use.



## JohnJay (23 Jun 2012)

The opportunity has arisen for me to purchase a small lock-up unit near my home in Dublin city. I would want this for personal use for storage, garage, etc. The problem is that this unit is currently zoned as commercial and pays rates, etc. How possible is it to get this changed for personal use whereby I would not have to pay commercial rates? It is already layed out as a garage, so I would not have to make any physical alterations


----------



## threebedsemi (23 Jun 2012)

You could perhaps apply for planning permission for a change of use to 'domestic storage'. Your first step is to arrange a chat with the Planner for the area. Bring photos, drawing, maps etc.  to the meeting to make it as productive as possible.

Talk to him about what conditions might be appended to such a grant of permission, and raise the rates matter as well.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## JohnJay (24 Jun 2012)

thanks for your reply, 3Bed.
How do the planners view such requests? or does it depend on the area? I know the area is zoned mixed use, so they might not want it as another residential property


----------



## threebedsemi (25 Jun 2012)

It will depend on the specific area, but Planners are generally helpful in terms of trashing things out.
Making notes during the meeting, and getting the name of the person you had it with, is always good practice.
An initial meeting works both ways, pre-planning discussions are non binding on either party so there is nothing to loose by having it.
Have some clear reasons why you need the extra space (house too small, no garage/store available on your house plot, expanding family, etc...).

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## JohnJay (25 Jun 2012)

again, thanks for your reply. I am waiting to find out what the current commercial rates are on this property. If its not too much, I might leave it as it is - it would probably be worth more as a commercial unit in the future (if/when this property crisis ends). I have not purchased this unit yet anyway, the owner needs to rethink his asking price before I go for it!


----------



## JohnJay (26 Jun 2012)

*Buying a property which contains the ESB meters of other properties*

I have the chance to buy a lock-up garage close to my house. Its part of a development built a few years ago, and its the garage at basement level. There are, I think , 2 own-door apartments above. One thing worries me about it though – the ESB meters and Eircom access for the apartments are located inside the door of this garage, so basically if the ESB or the apartment owners/tenants wanted to read their meter, they would have to get access from me. I’m guessing this should have been a communal area for the apartments above, but somehow the developer managed to take it as a serperate unit.
   My head is telling me to walk away from this one, but I’m wondering what are peoples views on this? What sort of troubles would this throw up? I’m thinking insurance would be one.  And what rights have other property owners have to access their own meters?!


----------



## Leo (26 Jun 2012)

JohnJay said:


> I have the chance to buy a lock-up garage close to my house.


 
Post merged from separate thread. Please keep all posts on the topic in this thread. Creating multiple threads on the subject just clutters the forum.

Legally, this sounds like a nightmare situation. What do the title deeds say about these meters? At least the ESB and the owners will need a right of way to gain access. So it's hardly secure.

Don't walk away. Run!


----------



## JohnJay (26 Jun 2012)

sorry Leo. I was treating these as different issues, as I felt my second issue did not fall within Sites, planning, self-builds and extensions 

Yeah, it all looks a bit risky to me. I think running is the best idea!


----------

